# Castelo-ES, feat. Eduardo Azul



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

O ex-forista Eduardo Azul me passou umas fotos da cidade de Castelo, então farei um thread.


























































































Apareceu uma mensagem dizendo que só posso postar 10 imagens. Depois posto mais, se puder. Entendi nada, não era assim.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Saudades do Edu Blue! Embaixador de Castelo. Espero que esteja bem.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Ice Climber said:


> Saudades do Edu Blue! Embaixador de Castelo. Espero que esteja bem.


Ele está com problema no trabalho por causa do vírus, no mais, tá bem.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Boas fotos de Castelo! 
Espero um dia que ele volte ao SSC


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Belas imagens de Castelo. O Eduardo sempre retratava com excelência sua cidade aqui no SSC. Quando eu visitar o Espírito Santo quero conhecê-la.
Espero que o Eduardo volte!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Mais fotos

















































































Forno Grande


----------



## Olhaotrem (Jan 15, 2011)

Belas fotos.

Saudades do Dudu Blue.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Belíssima imagem!


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Essa cidade está no imaginário de todos que frequentaram o forum nos últimos anos...


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Belas fotos, saudades da participação do Eduardo, gente boa.


----------



## Fabriciotaunay (May 4, 2014)

Linda cidade e paisagens magníficas.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Mais 10 fotos


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Saudades Eduardo Azul, faz muita falta nesse fórum.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Isso de por 10 fotos por vez é triste.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Mais 10


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Não existe Castelo sem Eduardo Azul, feitos um pro outro! Linda cidade!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> View attachment 169198
> 
> 
> Belíssima imagem!


Tbm gostei dessa foto, a cidade se encaixou bem na paisagem


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Saudades do Eduardo Blue.
Ele é apaixonado pela cidade natal dele.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Tem mais?


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Tem sim


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Só agora vi esse thread... obrigado por postar essas belas fotos, Jeptan!

Ontem, sem querer, caí no thread das caricaturas... vcs se lembram? Revi ele de cabo a rabo! Aquele foi um momento muito especial aqui do forum. Algumas pessoas que já nao estao mais conosco foram lá representadas pela arte do Eduardo: Thina, Renehass, Dea... sem contar outros tantos que já nao frequentam o forum, como o próprio Eduardo azul, e que marcaram a época de ouro do ssc...

Tanta falta que eles fazem!


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

^^

Pois é, por anda o Eduardo Azul? Alguém tem falado com ele?


----------

